# The "SMACK" Down..ACE-BRU-RBO-LCA-RAC-



## BlackArcher (May 13, 2013)

The Official Local "B"eatdown "B"ragging Rights Thread.. Post pics of your Card your crew your weapon your wife your kids your beatdown wagon... Open up expose your weakness so we can expose them and make light of your short comings...lol

Disclaimer: All this chat is for your entertainment and is intended to be informative competitive enlightenment... 
Please,  if you are thin skinned, can't take a joke or having residual mental effects from being bullied all your life.  
Please refrain from reading this thread...  Or you can Suck it up and grow a pair..!!

The Official Local "B" Beatdown "B"ragging Rights Thread...
Now What you got to say...

Week 1   5/11 - 5-12 = ACE -1  BRU- 0


----------



## hound dog (May 13, 2013)

If RAC shot the turey at RAC we would have had 1st in K45 and 3rd in K45 and 1st in nov. and 1st in Iron Man shoot and won The Long shot and 2nd in hunter.  Just saying. 

I'm not going to shoot this weekend going north for trout fishing. As of today.


----------



## oldgeez (May 13, 2013)

come on dogie..i thought you and the pruitts and all the spotties were getting close...and now you're going TROUT fishing.  well, i thought you'd come for sure to see your old indoor buddies  i guess archery is in 2nd place


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (May 13, 2013)

*Smoke*

Feel free to apply.. is what we do..You must shoot same stake  rangefinders negotiable..


----------



## hound dog (May 13, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> come on dogie..i thought you and the pruitts and all the spotties were getting close...and now you're going TROUT fishing.  well, i thought you'd come for sure to see your old indoor buddies  i guess archery is in 2nd place



Indoor , outdoor it don't matter to me and my bow is #2 MY friends and family are #1 so going to see a good friend this weekend I have not seen in a wile. Just happens he lives close to a good trout stream.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 14, 2013)

Suggeations needed on how to keep score and conduct scoring...
For this friendly competition...

First we need to establish participants... of the crews
Then determine how we want to keep score..

Any suggestions... and fellas lets keep it fair... maybe we can kick off something that we can do every year...  Maybe eventually donate something towards a trophy for that year... or something like that... I am just saying..


----------



## DanielHunter (May 14, 2013)

That would be cool. 
I'm in...


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (May 14, 2013)

*Smoke*

Sounds good Spanka ..l dont know how many teams want to compete but come up with some rules and l will also and we can compare at Buckeye and any others out there feel free to join in ..At least one money shooter and a k45 teams limited to 5 we have 3 money shooters and possibly a k 45 but we can pick one to shoot a range finder if need be.. What u got ?


----------



## hound dog (May 14, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7788764#post7788764


----------



## DanielHunter (May 14, 2013)

So there can be 4 money shooters and 1 known or the other way around if we want


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (May 14, 2013)

*Smoke*

I dont see why you cant ..As long as there is some one on the other team to compete with..I dont see why a money shooter cant shoot k45 As long as the other team has a shooter in any class to make it equal l dont see that it matters.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 14, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Sounds good Spanka ..l dont know how many teams want to compete but come up with some rules and l will also and we can compare at Buckeye and any others out there feel free to join in ..At least one money shooter and a k45 teams limited to 5 we have 3 money shooters and possibly a k 45 but we can pick one to shoot a range finder if need be.. What u got ?



Yeah... That was kind of what I was thinking... 1 per class...  over the duration of the remainder tournaments... We decide on the venue... everyone shoot the same venue to keep it fair... That is kind of what I was thinking... we will  get jody to draft it up..


----------



## bamaboy (May 14, 2013)

Spanka I hope this "challenge" works out for you all because the team challenge kinda went...well....lets jut say it didn't work out. Big John and C.Cape put a lot of time and effort into it for nothing IMO. I would love to see this "challenge" happen and work out!! Good Luck guys!! The thread post is what Hounddog posted above


----------



## BlackArcher (May 14, 2013)

Well if you have a 50 yard pro shooter shooting K45 that may raise an eyebrow...  It is lonely at the top for pro 50 shooters... But  they should not be allowed to shoot k45.. that is my opinion.. unfair advantage I think to the 45 shooters..


----------



## hound dog (May 14, 2013)

BlackArcher said:


> we will  get jody to draft it up..



O no not me.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 14, 2013)

hound dog said:


> O no not me.



just messing with you Jody..

I say we keep it relatively simple... 
I think they don't workout for a few reasons... participation, teams angling for an advantage, over complication or complicated rules.. 
I could be wrong... been wrong before... 
I say we keep it simple teams 1 from each class  with a bare minimum of three participating from your team per  tournament... 
1 per class... the only place that  1 2 3...  Points given for placement ....
Total the points at the end of the season... May be bounus for state or classic or something...
This way everyone gets to contribute to their team...

Say you have 5 per team 3 of that team need to participate that weekend in order for their points to be accumulated... this can be tweaked  just some thoughts off the top of my head


----------



## DanielHunter (May 15, 2013)

i like big E's idea keep it simple.
Maybe you could do the points for the teams like this.
For 1st they get 10 points 
For second they get 5
And 3rd gets 1

Or something along those lines.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 15, 2013)

Hmmm... not sure if I have a score card laying around, however if you turn my last score card on it's side, it looked like the score for "Linus and Lucy" by Vince Guaraldi.


----------



## GIBBS (May 15, 2013)

BlackArcher said:


> Well if you have a 50 yard pro shooter shooting K45 that may raise an eyebrow...  It is lonely at the top for pro 50 shooters... But  they should not be allowed to shoot k45.. that is my opinion.. unfair advantage I think to the 45 shooters..



I am guessing you say that for MI360?  Please tell me how a pro 50 shooter would have an unfair advantage shooting known yardage?


----------



## DanielHunter (May 15, 2013)

Cause they are PRO SHOOTERS and everyone else is AMATEUR SHOOTERS...

You tell us how that is fair at all.....


----------



## GIBBS (May 15, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> Cause they are PRO SHOOTERS and everyone else is AMATEUR SHOOTERS...
> 
> You tell us how that is fair at all.....



HAHA sounds like you are scared of competion. Its known yardage, you set your sight and draw your bow aim and shoot. If it was unknown yes not fair.


----------



## DanielHunter (May 15, 2013)

Nah what is there to be scared of?
I have been beat before and been beat so what is there to be scared of.

And I will bet you that most amatuer shooters do not want to shoot against a PRO Shooter.


----------



## DanielHunter (May 15, 2013)

Nah what is there to be scared of?
I have been beat before and been beat so what is there to be scared of.

And I will bet you that most amatuer shooters do not want to shoot against a PRO Shooter.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 15, 2013)

GIBBS said:


> HAHA sounds like you are scared of competion. Its known yardage, you set your sight and draw your bow aim and shoot. If it was unknown yes not fair.



Why dont you call him out yourself ?  Its known yardage, you set your sight and draw your bow aim and shoot.


----------



## GIBBS (May 15, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Why dont you call him out yourself ?  Its known yardage, you set your sight and draw your bow aim and shoot.



All of you guys are talking about beat downs and all that stuff and how great and AWESOME you are. So why not call out someone and prove it. I am old way past my prime my main thing is killing. I still love the competion.


----------



## DanielHunter (May 16, 2013)

Then if your not callin someone out or not playing in the challenge you don't have a dog on the fight so why even post...


----------



## BlackArcher (May 16, 2013)

GIBBS... I get your point... I really do.. No one on here is scared of competition.. 
Else we would never shoot a tournament... Smack is just that... 
Hype for the upcoming shoot... if you are taking all that to heart... welll!!!

Here is the deal..This conversation ensued as we try to find a fair and 
balance way to have a friendly competition among our peers..

They are only a few pros in our area who are anxious to hone their skills...  
They fair thing to do is for amateurs to step up not have the pro step down..... 
I personally have no fears or anguish win or loose...  I like to win... 
but this conversation is about establishing a few rules that the masses 
can agree on for a little local competition... 

Again I get your point but I think the amateur should step up if he or she wishes ..
and not the other way around.


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (May 16, 2013)

@Danielhunter you really can't shoot a bow, then why ya got one?


----------



## GIBBS (May 16, 2013)

BlackArcher said:


> GIBBS... I get your point... I really do.. No one on here is scared of competition..
> Else we would never shoot a tournament... Smack is just that...
> Hype for the upcoming shoot... if you are taking all that to heart... welll!!!
> 
> ...



HAHA you guys are funny. No i never take anything to heart. I don't understand how all of you guys can talk smack and then say oh no that guy is to good. If you can talk smack why would you care who you call out? SCARED OF COMPETION.


----------



## GIBBS (May 16, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> Then if your not callin someone out or not playing in the challenge you don't have a dog on the fight so why even post...



Why are you calling anyone out, you will have a prom to go to.


----------



## watermedic (May 16, 2013)

GIBBS and Anonypoodle,

You guys are just pot stirring wish you could have beens!

Maybe you guys should start a shuffleboard thread!

That might fit you better.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 16, 2013)

*I understand you don't Like the word BeatDown..*



GIBBS said:


> HAHA you guys are funny. No i never take anything to heart. I don't understand how all of you guys can talk smack and then say oh no that guy is to good. If you can talk smack why would you care who you call out? SCARED OF COMPETION.



Since You Quoted me.. I can only assume you have me confused with someone else..lol
This feeling your are experiencing is exclusion.. I believe you are feeling a little left out... 
No worries!   Just earn your way onto "The Beatdown List" LoL 
It will be all in good fun.. Lighten Up...  It is really not that serious

Ok Back to the matter at hand... any Ideas?  Anybody?  Anybody?
"Don't Hate me.. Hate Freedom of Speech"  Spanka

PS:Gibbs:  "Stepping Up is Competing Not Stepping Down.."


----------



## GIBBS (May 16, 2013)

BlackArcher said:


> Since You Quoted me.. I can only assume you have me confused with someone else..lol
> This feeling your are experiencing is exclusion.. I believe you are feeling a little left out...
> No worries!   Just earn your way onto "The Beatdown List" LoL
> It will be all in good fun.. Lighten Up...  It is really not that serious
> ...



Oh i know who you are BIG E. I never feel lefted out. Oh ps: talking smack is wanting to step up, i guess you got to find a pair before you can do that. LOL.


----------



## DanielHunter (May 16, 2013)

@anonymoushaha dude you don't even know me so you better go get ya facts straight before talking. 
I may be young an haven't shot much hear lately cause of school and work but I can ensure you one thing I know how to shoot a darn bow.
It don't matter what brand, new or old I can shoot it...


----------



## BlackArcher (May 16, 2013)

*Like i said You don't Know me!!*



GIBBS said:


> Oh i know who you are BIG E. I never feel lefted out.
> Oh ps: talking smack is wanting to step up, i guess you got to find a pair before you can do that.



Gibbs:  Seriously!!! Are you really trying to have a smack contest with me ... really.. 
We can get to that... But right now you can contribute to this thread by offering up some 
decent ideas on how to structure this challenge... then, and only then I may match wits with you...

PS I just read a few of your post.. and they all read the same... Antagonist...
Lets try to change that shall we... Lest try a smile... come shoot with us on Sunday..@ RBO
and leave all this Grumpy ness at home..... Consider this a call out... 
I may step up to the MONEY class no range finder... Just for you..


----------



## DanielHunter (May 17, 2013)

So what's up with this team challenge thing?


----------



## No Clue (May 17, 2013)

*Iwould like to play TOO.*

By reading all the posts it look the Im the step child again.


----------



## hound dog (May 17, 2013)

No Clue said:


> By reading all the posts it look the Im the step child again.



Open Money with pins. They may let you play.


----------



## hound dog (May 17, 2013)

I not giong out of town so I can shoot Sat. only. so if the rain holds off. see yall at A.B.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 17, 2013)

Dang, my beagle got bit by a copperhead about 5:00. It happened right at my feet. I was judging yardage at a 3-D target and he took off like he was stung by a bee. I looked around at my feet and saw it about 3 feet away. A little one about 2 1/2 foot. It got him on the loose skin under his chin. Hes swelled up pretty good and moving around slow but hes eating. I'll stay up late and watch him.  He probably took it for me. I had no clue it was there. Im pretty sure this aint his first go round. His face was swelled up last year after running rabbits in the yard. He made it through that ok. I hope I make it tomorrow. We'll see  ?  I'll post pics in another thread.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 17, 2013)

Hope the beagle pulls through OK. 

As for competition, honestly? 99% of the time I'm competing with my score from last week or the week before that, taking 12 years off then picking up and starting again has been rough. And by 12 years off, I mean 'didn't even own a bow.'


----------



## hound dog (May 17, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Dang, my beagle got bit by a copperhead about 5:00. It happened right at my feet. I was judging yardage at a 3-D target and he took off like he was stung by a bee. I looked around at my feet and saw it about 3 feet away. A little one about 2 1/2 foot. It got him on the loose skin under his chin. Hes swelled up pretty good and moving around slow but hes eating. I'll stay up late and watch him.  He probably took it for me. I had no clue it was there. Im pretty sure this aint his first go round. His face was swelled up last year after running rabbits in the yard. He made it through that ok. I hope I make it tomorrow. We'll see  ?  I'll post pics in another thread.





Sorry bud but glad it wasn't you.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 17, 2013)

hound dog said:


> Sorry bud but glad it wasn't you.



Dog, I didn't know it was there. I was concentrating on judging yardage. My dog took thatn for me. Mans best friend fer sure !
Check it out. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=754470


----------



## BlackArcher (May 17, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Dang, my beagle got bit by a copperhead about 5:00. It happened right at my feet. I was judging yardage at a 3-D target and he took off like he was stung by a bee. I looked around at my feet and saw it about 3 feet away. A little one about 2 1/2 foot. It got him on the loose skin under his chin. Hes swelled up pretty good and moving around slow but hes eating. I'll stay up late and watch him. He probably took it for me. I had no clue it was there. Im pretty sure this aint his first go round. His face was swelled up last year after running rabbits in the yard. He made it through that ok. I hope I make it tomorrow. We'll see ? I'll post pics in another thread.



Sorry to hear about your friend... Hope he pulls through ok...


----------



## oldgeez (May 17, 2013)

i'd spoil him rotten for a couple of days


----------



## alligood729 (May 18, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Dang, my beagle got bit by a copperhead about 5:00. It happened right at my feet. I was judging yardage at a 3-D target and he took off like he was stung by a bee. I looked around at my feet and saw it about 3 feet away. A little one about 2 1/2 foot. It got him on the loose skin under his chin. Hes swelled up pretty good and moving around slow but hes eating. I'll stay up late and watch him.  He probably took it for me. I had no clue it was there. Im pretty sure this aint his first go round. His face was swelled up last year after running rabbits in the yard. He made it through that ok. I hope I make it tomorrow. We'll see  ?  I'll post pics in another thread.


Certainly hope he gets better, and certainly glad it wasn't you!


----------



## BlackArcher (May 18, 2013)

Send me a private Message as to what team you are on 
Detail what class you are shooting...   
Max 5 per Team..
1 participant per class 
Minimum 3 per team 
3 members must compete in the same tournament in order for your points to count as a team

5 points for 1st.
4 points for 2nd.
3 points for 3rd.
2 points for 4th
1 point for 5th

Bonus: add two point to original points for placing 1st, 2nd,  3rd, 4th or 5th  at the State Shoot..

I will run a spread sheet as to the standings scores etc.
Please designate a score/record keeper from each team. 
His responsibility is to submit to me by pm the placement of his team members so I can record and Post
In addition the score keeper will verify the submittables of the other teams to ensure score accuracy.

Kick Off set for RBO.. 05/19/13

Rep your Team...


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 18, 2013)

lot of smak going on but no shootin.... 12 pt was thier, bowanna was thier and how did ezra shoot? oh wait he did not show. must of had car trouble or hmmmmmmm HE WAS SCARED


----------



## BowanaLee (May 18, 2013)

12ptsteve said:


> lot of smak going on but no shootin.... 12 pt was thier, bowanna was thier and how did ezra shoot? oh wait he did not show. must of had car trouble or hmmmmmmm HE WAS SCARED



The wanner was there early ready to go. Even after staying up with a snake bit Beagle. Hes still swollen but ok today. 
I think Spanka was


----------



## DanielHunter (May 18, 2013)

Did it ever rain on y'all?


----------



## BowanaLee (May 18, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> Did it ever rain on y'all?



Not a drop on me.


----------



## 3darcher (May 18, 2013)

spanka is skeered


----------



## hound dog (May 18, 2013)

Yep no ez on the K45 sign in sheet.  Nice day for a shoot.


----------



## BlackArcher (May 18, 2013)

Yes!  You have found me out...  I am scared of Rain.. I am Scared of Rust But..
"Never scared of wanna "B" Archers...."  Spanka


----------



## DoubleRR (May 18, 2013)

I just heard that Alligood had the high score for any class today?


----------



## hound dog (May 18, 2013)

DoubleRR said:


> I just heard that Alligood had the high score for any class today?



OK if you say so. 

RAC attack.


----------



## DoubleRR (May 18, 2013)

I did notttt stutttter....


----------



## DanielHunter (May 18, 2013)

Look how happy ole puppy dog is he hasn't hit many of those so he had to celebrate that rare occasion....


----------



## hound dog (May 18, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> Look how happy ole puppy dog is he hasn't hit many of those so he had to celebrate that rare occasion....



I hit 4 of them thank you.

I was looking at some of your post and you are alot of talk with alot of excuses. Just saying.


----------



## oldgeez (May 18, 2013)

i didn't see bottemline's name among the attendees??? it didn't rain a drop in loganville..matter of fact..got a nice sumburn, lol!!  oh, well, there's always tomorrow


----------



## hound dog (May 18, 2013)

DoubleRR said:


> I did notttt stutttter....



A blind hog finds a acorn every now and them. Happy for him.


----------



## hound dog (May 18, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> i didn't see bottemline's name among the attendees??? it didn't rain a drop in loganville..matter of fact..got a nice sumburn, lol!!  oh, well, there's always tomorrow



He was there with Lee.


----------



## DanielHunter (May 18, 2013)

But yet you have never beat me have you?


----------



## hound dog (May 18, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> But yet you have never beat me have you?



Not sure who are you.


----------



## hound dog (May 18, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> But yet you have never beat me have you?





hound dog said:


> Not sure who are you.



Ok know who your are now. Do you even know how to shoot any more or you like your pops and gave up?

Like I said alot of talk. Here so yall can read. 

http://forum.gon.com/search.php?searchid=12053554


----------



## DanielHunter (May 18, 2013)

Yea I still shoot and yes you will never be as good as me.
It ain't my fault that school and work come first before I can come play but i will be back and it will be just like always my name somewhere around the top shooting up every weekend and yours still at the bottom shooting even on your good days.....


----------



## hound dog (May 18, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> Yea I still shoot and yes you will never be as good as me.
> It ain't my fault that school and work come first before I can come play but i will be back and it will be just like always my name somewhere around the top shooting up every weekend and yours still at the bottom shooting even on your good days.....



Cool hope to see you soon. But never at the bottom young man.


----------



## alligood729 (May 18, 2013)

DoubleRR said:


> I just heard that Alligood had the high score for any class today?



I would have been close......but forgot how to shoot for the first 4 targets......shot lights out after that. 187...with 3 fives in those first 4 shots..... No explanation.....jitters I guess. Or, maybe I shot like normal for the first 4, then like you for the other 16????


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (May 18, 2013)

*Smoke*

Ace 2 Beatdowns r us 0...


----------



## BlackArcher (May 18, 2013)

bowanna said:


> The wanner was there early ready to go. Even after staying up with a snake bit Beagle. Hes still swollen but ok today.
> I think Spanka was


"ok this dancing chicken is driving me Cra/zy..    I wanna create some virtual hands just to strangle it"  Spanka


----------



## BowanaLee (May 18, 2013)

BlackArcher said:


> "ok this dancing chicken is driving me Cra/zy..    I wanna create some virtual hands just to strangle it"  Spanka



Get accustomed to it. Its your new official mascot. The no show spanka bird.  Wanna see it again ?


----------



## DanielHunter (May 18, 2013)

I wanna see it one more time....


----------



## oldgeez (May 18, 2013)

me too..and the guy getting spanked with his eyes popping out, lolo


----------



## BlackArcher (May 18, 2013)

"Oh No" Please Don't...  I am going to have nighmares...


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (May 19, 2013)

*Smoke*

HaHa..The Spanka Bird..need to add a banjo in it...


----------



## BowanaLee (May 19, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> I wanna see it one more time....





oldgeez said:


> me too..and the guy getting spanked with his eyes popping out, lolo



One more time for popular demand. The "no show" Spanka bird. 
Leaving Ace in a hurry to make the show, I got nailed for 50 in a 25 by Social Circles finest. 
Yeah, I deserved it but I'm taking someone else down with me for rushing me for no reason. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## alligood729 (May 19, 2013)

bowanna said:


> One more time for popular demand. The "no show" Spanka bird.
> Leaving Ace in a hurry to make the show, I got nailed for 50 in a 25 by Social Circles finest.
> Yeah, I deserved it but I'm taking someone else down with me for rushing me for no reason. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## 3darcher (May 19, 2013)

bowanna said:


> One more time for popular demand. The "no show" Spanka bird.
> Leaving Ace in a hurry to make the show, I got nailed for 50 in a 25 by Social Circles finest.
> Yeah, I deserved it but I'm taking someone else down with me for rushing me for no reason. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.



At least if I go to Mrs Winners or Church's Chicken, I know their chicken will be there after they advertise it all week.


----------



## alligood729 (May 19, 2013)

3darcher said:


> At least if I go to Mrs Winners or Church's Chicken, I know their chicken will be there after they advertise it all week.


----------



## oldgeez (May 19, 2013)

thanks, lee..it rains EVERY WEEKEND!!  it is really sickening.  the whole sunday part of the gbaa target shoot was rained out.  i was just 3 points behind for 3rd place..darn.  they got me doing 61 in a 45 2 weeks ago in my home town of winder.  they hide right where the speed limit changes and nail you.  i saw the cop, but it was too late...$151 that i ain't got


----------



## hound dog (May 19, 2013)

Ok time to put up or go home with your tail tucked. 

Next Sat. yall need to pick a place and show up.  

Just saying.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 19, 2013)

If anyone wants a wrinkly old crusty piece of this geezer, "lord willing" I should be at sweetwater Saturday.


----------



## hound dog (May 19, 2013)

I'm in for Sweetwater not mad it up yet this year be good to see them.


----------



## DanielHunter (May 19, 2013)

I have to go up there if I want to shoot state...


----------



## BlackArcher (May 20, 2013)

3darcher said:


> At least if I go to Mrs Winners or Church's Chicken, I know their chicken will be there after they advertise it all week.



That chicken got me all messed up... I don't even want to eat chicken right now..  any way how about those mets...


----------



## 12ptsteve (May 20, 2013)

e you know what i said about the CHICKEN and waffles


----------



## BlackArcher (May 20, 2013)

What! And it better be funny?


----------



## DanielHunter (May 21, 2013)

Anyone know what the teams are


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 6, 2013)

OK it is a little late to get it in... This year... not enough interest... so my assumption...  is this is not what WE are interested in doing as a group...


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 12, 2013)

Lets see what trouble I can stir up...

"Yo mama so fat she puts on lipstick with a paint roller."  Spanka


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 12, 2013)

mama might be fat but she will still be rideing her huvaround at the ace shoot this saturday june 15th and beat you e


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 12, 2013)

Yo mama is like a TV, even a black and blue Mathews can turn her on.


----------



## trip x (Jun 12, 2013)

Yo mama so fat she uses hula hoops to hold her shocks up


----------



## hound dog (Jun 12, 2013)

Yo Mama so fat we use her as shade instead of a umbrella.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 12, 2013)

"Yo mama so ugly when she was born, the doctor slapped her and her parents."  Spanka


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 12, 2013)

BlackArcher said:


> "Yo mama so Ugly..."



Yo mama so ugly.....she trick or treats over the telephone....


----------



## trip x (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## 3darcher (Jun 12, 2013)

yo mama is so fat, she uses her stomach as a string stop when shooting a bow


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 13, 2013)

Yo mama so fat, NASA thought she caused a solar eclipse.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 13, 2013)

"Yo Mama so dirty, skunks smell her and passes out"  Spanka


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 14, 2013)

Yo mama so dirty, she loses weight in the shower.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 14, 2013)

Your mama so dirty,When she drop it like its hot roachs fall out..


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 14, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Your mama so dirty,When she drop it like its hot roachs fall out..



??????????


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 14, 2013)

"yo mama so stupid..."


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 14, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Your mama so dirty,When she drop it like its hot roachs fall out..


----------



## 3darcher (Jun 14, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Your mama so dirty,When she drop it like its hot roachs fall out..



awesome!


----------



## 3darcher (Jun 14, 2013)

Your mama so dirty, she took her underwear to the laundromat and they called the hazmat team


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 15, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


>





bowanna said:


> ??????????





BoWanna per our conversdation...

Drop it ( A version you can appreciate)...lol
Your mama so dirty,When she drop it like its hot roachs fall out.. 
You get it now...?


----------



## trip x (Jun 21, 2013)

yo mama so stupid she got hit by a parked car


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 21, 2013)

"Yo mama so stupid, she puts lipstick on her head just to make-up her mind!"  Spanka


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 21, 2013)

BlackArcher said:


> BoWanna per our conversdation...
> 
> Drop it ( A version you can appreciate)...lol
> Your mama so dirty,When she drop it like its hot roachs fall out..
> You get it now...?



Your mama so dirty, when she drop it like its hot, roachs fall out.
When the prenuncation marks are in it, it makes a little more since.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 22, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Your mama so dirty, when she drop it like its hot, roachs fall out.
> When the prenuncation marks are in it, it makes a little more since.



Did You mean pronunciation & sincere, ... I do concur...   OK!! Lets try that again class...
"Yo mama so durdddddy, when she drops it like it HOT, roaches fall out!!!" ha ha ha ha ha

Now sing along Now
"♪♫♪ When the pigs try to get at you, drop it like its Hot, Drop it like its Hot, Yup drop it like its Hot ♪♫♪" Spanka


----------

